

Charles Oliver Nutter On Maglev - prakash
http://headius.blogspot.com/2008/06/maglev.html

======
vegai
Fear

Uncertainty

Doubt

(but I'd like to test that maglev thing too)

------
nickb
Even Sun is scared of MagLev.

~~~
tsuraan
Charles comments on nearly every ruby implementation, especially those that
claim amazing things without being able to run rails. He's also been doing
JRuby for quite a bit longer than he's been with Sun, so claiming that he's a
proxy for Sun's collective fear of some product is just wrong.

~~~
nickb
By judging how defensive he's been and how much faster MagLev appears to be,
JRuby team should be worried.

